# My first mac



## HuskerBury (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys, thinking about buying my first mac. Just for work purposes. I was wondering if anyone had any idea as to where I could spend less than about $400 for a mac. Any suggestions for this, I don't want the newest one.... since this is me experimenting with a mac. I just need one that will proficient enough to get the job done for work, which would consist of running AIM, WLM, and a few browsers. 

I guess any suggestions as to what type or the name of one I should look for? Also I wouldn't mind a desktop or a laptop. Anything special I look for in the specs or all they all pretty fast? 

Thanks!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't run *Windows* Live Mail on a Mac. You also can't buy anything current or even previous generation for $400.

If your job requires only requires the use of AOL Instant Messenger, *Windows* Live Mail, and a web browser, you not only cannot use a Mac, but there would be no point. People buy Macs because they prefer the hardware and operating system. If you're not familiar with either, why would you want one?


----------



## HuskerBury (May 16, 2012)

Wow, not the response I was looking for. Thanks for your time. You can run AIM on a mac.... I know several people who have it on there. I DONT have to use WLM, I can use any email program. I didn't mean to make it sound like I HAVE to run WLM. But thanks for your time. Guess I wont ever get a mac now. wow


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you only want to use a laptop with a chat client, an e-mail program, and some browsers, *why* so you want a Mac? You obviously aren't interested in the new, fast, well-designed hardware and operating system. You can't get that for $400.

You could pick something like this up.
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=MA464LLA-PB-B&cat=NBB

It's 3 or 4 versions of OSX behind. Probably can't the App Store on it.


----------



## HuskerBury (May 16, 2012)

That would be about perfect for what I'm looking for. Thanks a ton.... I would get the new fast and well designed mac but I jsut want to try a mac out, since everyone I know swears on them.


----------



## ritwik_garg (Feb 26, 2010)

*< content removed>*


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

ritwik_garg
I have removed the content of your post as it is illegal to do that 
You can ONLY legally install a MAC OS on Mac hardware, unlike windows where the EULA allows you to install it on any hardware that it will work on. Further the forum rules specifically prohibit offering advice via email or off the forum
Read the rules before you post again please


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

People who "swear by them" are almost certainly talking about the current OS and modern hardware, and they want the Mac OSX operating system and iSuite software. If you're just going to run a browser on old Mac hardware, that's hardly a Mac experience. 

Based on your expectations, you'll probably think Macs are crap because you're going to buy an old computer and run everything Windows on it.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I got arrested shortly after buying my first mac........


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I remember my first Mac... it was through "emulation" on a hardware/software setup on my Amiga. It ran better than the real Mac (other than being B&W only). The company sold an emulation board that allowed you to plug in the Mac ROMs into... So a person would buy the board, the ROMS (apple made) and OS. Eventually, Apple made the ROMS not for sale. My Mac partition is still on that old computer 

Personally, I think Apple is a bit stupid about their OS-X. I understand their brand protection. But they should grow their market share. I think Windows8 is going to blow some serious chunks... enough that I have my eye on a Mac.... but spending $500+ on a MacMini doesn't give me a sense of value. The AIO Macs are not expandable and have big-glossy glass displays which I hate... then MacPro is a $2500 and up monster. Apple should have a mini-tower Mac for $600~700, simple as that.

But I think Apple should sell a "limited support" (installation only) consumer MacOS set for $75~100. For many people, such as myself - the idea of spending that much for hardware means I WON'T buy it anyway. But, if I can install the OS myself on my own hardware and Apple gets paid, its a WIN-WIN. It won't devalue the MAC brand and they grow the market.

A) The OS is sold only as a retail product. NO support (other than install) because the hardware is not Apple certified.
B) The OS is not allowed to be bought in BULK or sold in bulk other than to a retail out-let for the purposes of reselling to a consumer... limit 1~5 per household.
C) The OS cannot be included/installed or any way shape or form with a PC build as a package deal. 
D) Does not qualify for Apple's discount upgrade rates ($30 single / $50 5-user).

At this rate, Windows7 will have to last me several years since Win8 is not an option. LinuxMint is looking attractive.

PS: I have two OLD-SCHOOL Macs that were donated... a Mac Classic and MacII se.  The mac Classic's hard-drive is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO Loud.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

HuskerBury said:


> That would be about perfect for what I'm looking for. Thanks a ton.... I would get the new fast and well designed mac but I jsut want to try a mac out, since everyone I know swears on them.


So did you buy that or a Mac? How is it? For that price, its quite good... sure its not the latest or greatest, but its a good on price for a functional modern Macintosh.


----------



## Juli007 (Feb 22, 2010)

To me i would recommend a 400$ PC rather than a 400$ Mac.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

That $450 mac powerbook is better than most $500 PCs.


----------

